# Tithe poll



## staythecourse (May 3, 2004)

How are you currently compelled to give? If you are currently not giving to a local church please post for a fuller survey.


----------



## Mary (May 3, 2004)

Well, I have to 'fess up - I am currently not tithing to any church, but that's because I am currently not attending any church. I technically am still a Catholic, but I'm pretty sure I do not want one red cent of my money going to support that establishment. So until I find a local church that I can feel doctrinally safe in, I am a stay-at-home-read-the-Scriptures on Sunday gal.

Fred Greco is looking into churches in the Detroit area. He apparently has connections (bada bing!) and can provide me with some advice. I have been advised against the RPCNA by a member of the board, and am waiting for Fred's input.

One of my biggest faults is that I tend to be too trusting, which is a definite drawback if you take your salvation seriously...

How's that for embarrassing honesty?!?!

Mary


----------



## dkicklig (May 3, 2004)

We tithe off net income monthly, but when we get our refund we tithe off that all directly to our church. Any gifts/bonuses we tend to take 10% and give outside of our church (ie. mission trips, our alma mater, people we know in financial need). 

Over and above the 10% given to the church, we support a nindigenous pastor in Vietnam through Voice of the Martyrs, and several other missionaries as we can.

We never ever give outside of the confines of the Christian community. I cringe even when my wife buys Girl Scout cookies, but I have to admit I love them Samoas.


----------



## staythecourse (May 3, 2004)

That's admirable Mr. Kicklighter. I also believe that its a priveledge to give to missionaries when we have the opportunity. The Word compels me to believe that the local body of believer should get their 10% based on Jesus giving approval to the Pharisees for doing right with their money (he did not approve of their treatment to people though) plus extra as we want toward His work.

Do you get to keep in touch with you missionary?

I like that you added giving to the poor - core believers values often forgot nowadays as we are often suspicious of what people need. Hard to do right in that area sometimes.

I don't know how well known Gospel for Asia is but I give to them and help sponser a native missionary - that's a joy - money with meaning!

I hope Mr Greco finds a place you believe honors God and the Word and puts it into practice, Mary. Do you look for places on Sunday's and Wednesdays? I urge you to. &quot;Seek and you'll find,&quot; says our Lord. I can't remember if I told you about Calvin East Presb. on Cadieux near Harper or not. I went to a fantastic independent Baptist church - whose Pastor introduced me to the Reformed doctrine and has even helped redirect churches overseas to a reformed viewpoint. This was Cornerstone Baptist in Roseville. He recommended Southern Seminary (reformed stance) to me.


----------



## dkicklig (May 3, 2004)

If and when we give to missionaries they are usually personal friends and we truly believe that God has called them and wants us to participate financially. We don't have much disposable income, so we are pretty strict about who we give to. And they're our friends so we want and work at staying in touch.

As for giving to the poor, after serving as a deacon I've learned that the church does not do enough of this. Rarely when people are in financial difficulty do they call there church leaders, and when they do they think it's a loan.


----------



## staythecourse (May 4, 2004)

Our adult Bible Fellowships classes have a benevolence funds where we collect for people in need in the class. Our church in general does the same thing with a collection on Wednesday nights often.

Nowadays it's easy for people to take advantage of the system and be less than honorable. We try to give to people wisely when in need. THey may even sponsor me when I go off to school again.

That's quite an honor having some personal friends that are missionaries. It can be hard unthanked work. I keep in contact with a Papua New Guinea missionary from our church. He loves it. He works through New Tribes - the same group that had missionaries in the Phillipines kidnapped a year or two ago? Remember the Burroms? I think that how they spelled their names.


----------



## Mary (May 4, 2004)

STC,

You didn't tell me you are from Detroit?!?! What's the story?

Mary

ps: Thanks for the tips - I'll have to see what I can turn up about those 2 churches...


----------



## staythecourse (May 4, 2004)

I didn't think too hard about it - I thought I might have before. My mistake.

Grosse Pointe Woods/St Clair Shores/Ann Arbor (Go Blue!):grad: from business school


----------



## Mary (May 5, 2004)

STC,

Wait a minute - you're FROM here? Born &amp; raised? How'd you get out? Don't &quot;they keep pulling you back in?&quot; (The Godfather)

BTW, I am currently living in Grosse Pointe Village (renting - I couldn't BUY a doghouse here!) 

Did you attend either of the churches you mentioned? I'm definately leaning in a Baptist direction (and was disappointed that I couldn't find any with a Reformed viewpoint, so you may have helped me tremendously).

The really funny thing is, I drive by Calvin East all the time. I live at practically Cadieux and Mack. I just assumed it was PCUSA, and never looked twice at it.

When was the last time you were home? When I moved to the Pointes, one of the first things I noticed (that really bothered me) was that they have &quot;bells&quot; that play (like a church, you know) but they play songs from the 60s. No joke. &quot;Blowin in the Wind&quot; etc. I wondered if that was here when you were last here or if that's a new thing. 

Plus you went to U of M? I was raised on Michigan football. Literally. One of the first songs I learned was &quot;Liquidate Ohio State.&quot; This is SOOO cool! I'm going to have someone to talk football with this fall!! Woo-hoo!!

OK. That's enough coffee for me this morning...

Mary :bs2:


----------

